# Help with a perfect pct plan.



## Aodha (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be running a cycle of sustanon 250 @ 500mg/week for 10 weeks with 20mg/day for the first three weeks. Before I run this I wanna have all angles covered. So...what would be a simple but great pct for this cycle? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 30, 2009)

20mg/day of what?

What have you done for pct before, and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Aodha (Jul 30, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> 20mg/day of what?
> 
> What have you done for pct before, and what are your thoughts on it?



Oh woops. It's dbol. I've only done one cycle before of sust and thought I'd add an oral this time.


----------



## Aodha (Jul 30, 2009)

I've done hcg and nolva last time. I did three 5000iu shots of hcg once a week. And three weeks of nolva at 40mg a day. This was done because of advice I got from a freind. But now I'm trying to get better advice cause I don't think he knows as much as he thinks.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats your stats?


----------



## Aodha (Jul 31, 2009)

OH my stats are:  5'8" @ 150lbs. (just got back from the doctor). 9% bf. 23 years old. One preivious cycle.   Been working out seriously for 4-5 years.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2009)

I can safely preempt these knowledgeable folks and say you do not need steroids at your level, you need good food, and lots of it. At 150lbs you have a lot of natural growing to do, and your test levels are still pretty damned high at 23.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 31, 2009)

^+1


/v


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 31, 2009)

Aodha said:


> OH my stats are:  5'8" @ 150lbs. (just got back from the doctor). 9% bf. 23 years old. One preivious cycle.   Been working out seriously for 4-5 years.



Yes I know!

You are 142 Lbs, you can curl your own bodyweight which we all dream about. 

You are a hardgainer and cannot gain weight thats why you started taking steroids.

You are an advocate of Sust and state that it should only be injected once or twice a week.

Why are you asking for advise?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I can safely preempt these knowledgeable folks and say you do not need steroids at your level, you need good food, and lots of it. At 150lbs you have a lot of natural growing to do, and your test levels are still pretty damned high at 23.


 da man knows his shit. And I concur with the baldheaded fuck.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 31, 2009)

Use hcg on cycle starting week 2 @ 500 iu/wk. Drop the hcg two weeks after your last sustanon shot, and run nolva at 40 mg for three weeks then 20 mg for two weeks.


----------



## I.C.P. (Aug 1, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I can safely preempt these knowledgeable folks and say you do not need steroids at your level, you need good food, and lots of it. At 150lbs you have a lot of natural growing to do, and your test levels are still pretty damned high at 23.


Agreed.Also,if you cant gain naturally,you wont gain with AAS/PH'S/designer steroids.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 1, 2009)

I.C.P. said:


> Agreed.Also,if you cant gain naturally,you wont gain with AAS/PH'S/designer steroids.



But he is a hardgainer so other people cannot relate to his dissorder!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats not entirely true. I have a hardgainer client whom I've been training for almost a year now, great guy, and his strength gains have gone through the roof. He recently went on IM's Andro and made some pretty impressive body gains.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 1, 2009)

Aodha said:


> I've done hcg and nolva last time.* I did three 5000iu shots of hcg once a week*. And three weeks of nolva at 40mg a day. This was done because of advice I got from a freind. But now I'm trying to get better advice cause I don't think he knows as much as he thinks.


----------



## JKurz (Aug 1, 2009)

Geez, just answer the guys question... He's alreading going to use so lets move on.

Start Nolv 2 weeks after you last pin. 40/40/40/20

Simple PCT.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 1, 2009)

JKurz said:


> Geez, just answer the guys question... He's alreading going to use so lets move on.



I don't feel comfortable telling a 23 year old guy who is *150 lbs*. how to start taking steroids.  And if he was too stubborn to take any of the advice posted above, what's the point?  It's obvious his diet is WAY out of order and that should be the first and right now the ONLY thing that should be addressed.  

I hate it when people come on here, ask for advice, and do the complete opposite because they simply didn't like the answers they read and don't want to accept the truth.  

There are a lot of guys on here that do have an idea what they are talking about, and sound advice is usually given when someone isn't being completely arrogant about it.  Anyone at 150 lbs. has no business using AAS at all.  End of story.

/V


----------



## Aodha (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks all of you that gave advice. That's all I needed. I was wondering more specifically about nolv and hcg. 

And thanks for nothing all u assholes giving me crap. I know my body better than you and I feel comfortable being on gear. I just wanna do it right!


----------



## Aodha (Aug 1, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> I don't feel comfortable telling a 23 year old guy who is *150 lbs*. how to start taking steroids.  And if he was too stubborn to take any of the advice posted above, what's the point?  It's obvious his diet is WAY out of order and that should be the first and right now the ONLY thing that should be addressed.
> 
> I hate it when people come on here, ask for advice, and do the complete opposite because they simply didn't like the answers they read and don't want to accept the truth.
> 
> ...




So you're saying victor Martinez was aarogant when he was a bantam at 145 at age 23 using gear? I'm def old enough and my weight is the sole reason to run aas in the first place. I wish you guys would just be understanding about guys like me. I mean I could see what you mean if I was just some 17-21 year old only working out for 6 months and trying to use gear.... But I'm not that guy.


----------



## RealTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with pirate and jkurz.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2009)

Aodha said:


> I mean I could see what you mean if I was just some 17-21 year old only working out for 6 months and trying to use gear.... But I'm not that guy.



You're no better, though, really. Stop kidding yourself.

Everybody in this thread was nothing but polite to you, they just didn't tell you what you wanted to hear, so you kicked off. Well fuck you, pal.

5 years training, full of NATURAL testosterone, have already done a cycle, and are STILL only 150lbs? Get a fucking clue. You are the classic misinformed user who knows shit all and is simply too pigheaded to see the wood for the trees.

Have fun wasting your time, and may your liver forgive you.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> You're no better, though, really. Stop kidding yourself.
> 
> Everybody in this thread was nothing but polite to you, they just didn't tell you what you wanted to hear, so you kicked off. Well fuck you, pal.
> 
> ...


what he said....BITCH.


----------



## Aodha (Aug 1, 2009)

Hah my liver!? I'm well informed on how to take care of my liver while on orals. What a bunch of random crap, I asked a question about pct, not for your opinions on whether or not I should be doing gear. 

Polite!? Shadowcams been an ass on every thread I post. I'm here to get informed. I know the risks I'm taking, but like everyone else I don't think my natural test is enough so I've turned to gear. I'm not shooting 1000mg a week or anything. I'm trying to be educated. 

So again, thanks to all who got to the point and gave me good advice, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 2, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Thats not entirely true. I have a hardgainer client whom I've been training for almost a year now, great guy, and his strength gains have gone through the roof. He recently went on IM's Andro and made some pretty impressive body gains.



I was being sarcastic! That was what the little arrogant threadstarter stated.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 2, 2009)

Aodha said:


> Thanks all of you that gave advice. That's all I needed. I was wondering more specifically about nolv and hcg.
> 
> And thanks for nothing all u assholes giving me crap.* I know my body better than you* and I feel comfortable being on gear. I just wanna do it right!



So you have stated many times so why ask advise?

Stop wasting posts and just go do as you please!

You will still be 150Lbs 10 years from now!

Good luck!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

Aodha said:


> Hah my liver!? I'm well informed on how to take care of my liver while on orals. What a bunch of random crap, I asked a question about pct, not for your opinions on whether or not I should be doing gear.
> 
> Polite!? Shadowcams been an ass on every thread I post. I'm here to get informed. I know the risks I'm taking, but like everyone else I don't think my natural test is enough so I've turned to gear. I'm not shooting 1000mg a week or anything. I'm trying to be educated.
> 
> So again, thanks to all who got to the point and gave me good advice, I truly appreciate it.


Everyone else got the point that you're a skinny hardgainer dipshit. That's all I got out of it. Everything else you said is pure nonsensical blather. You do realize that you're fucking with things you really dont understand.


----------



## JKurz (Aug 2, 2009)

Probably 90% of users on this site started anabolics under 21, and at a weight you would be insulted for starting at on this forum.

He is an adult, and if you think he shouldnt be running gear, simply say it, then move on.
Then tell him what PCT you think would help him, since he probably already pinned.

So STFU you (select few) keyboard juice monkeys and answer the bro's question.

Flame on ladies.......


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

90%...

Another dumbfuck who most likely weighs about 150 lbs and wants the easy way out. Youth, they have all of the answers and are invincible.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll bet he knows Jorge.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2009)

JKurz said:


> Probably 90% of users on this site started anabolics under 21, and at a weight you would be insulted for starting at on this forum.
> 
> He is an adult, and if you think he shouldnt be running gear, simply say it, then move on.
> Then tell him what PCT you think would help him, since he probably already pinned.
> ...



Ever heard the phrase "do as i say, not as i do" ?

Whether this twat is juicing at 150lbs age 23, or i'm juicing at that level, or Ronnie Coleman did it back in the day doesn't matter - it's still stupid, pointless, and he would do well to listen to people who obviously know more than him.

Im tired of seeing lazy ass motherfuckers bitch about being deprived of their magic pill when other people have put solid work in to get where they are - with or without steroids.

AAS is part of the equation for a lot of people, but it's not a quick fix, and it's not something to toy with. If you can sit here free of your conscience and tell this guy to cycle go ahead, but don't act so fucking surprised when you hear a dissenting opinion.

Welcome to the internet, its phun.


----------



## JKurz (Aug 2, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> 90%...
> 
> Another dumbfuck who most likely weighs about 150 lbs and wants the easy way out. Youth, they have all of the answers and are invincible.





Now I see why juggernaut throws insults in every post, just saw the "NJ" under his dumbfuck name......

I'm 200 and 30, by the way.
Keep bangin on your keyboard sugar!   



Keep the flaming flowing girls.......


----------



## JKurz (Aug 2, 2009)

bada-bing !


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

JKurz said:


> Now I see why juggernaut throws insults in every post, just saw the "NJ" under his dumbfuck name......
> 
> I'm 200 and 30, by the way.
> Keep bangin on your keyboard sugar!
> ...


200? That's it? Woah.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> 200? That's it? Woah.





Even i got there naturally by like...19 years old?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Even i got there naturally by like...19 years old?


I'll bet he's about 6'5".


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

oh, here:

Ahem...
bada-bing.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2009)

ok...for real...here's the real deal for your pct:


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 2, 2009)

^LMFAO


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 2, 2009)

JKurz said:


> Probably 90% of users on this site started anabolics under 21, and at a weight you would be insulted for starting at on this forum.
> 
> *He is an adult, and if you think he shouldnt be running gear, simply say it, then move on.
> Then tell him what PCT you think would help him, since he probably already pinned.*
> ...



That makes sense!

So if someone wants to commit a murder with a gun but unsure how to use the gun, your logic says to tell him you dont think he should shoot someone in the face but hes going to do it anyway so give him a gun lesson.

Great advise, you are a asset to this board!


----------



## JKurz (Aug 3, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> That makes sense!
> 
> So if someone wants to commit a murder with a gun but unsure how to use the gun, your logic says to tell him you dont think he should shoot someone in the face but hes going to do it anyway so give him a gun lesson.
> 
> Great advise, you are a asset to this board!





That makes sense!

Lets compair doing a test only cycle at age 23 to murder.

No, you are an asset to this board! LOL


----------



## largepkg (Aug 3, 2009)

Where are these guys (using this term very loosely, more like children) coming from?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2009)

JKurz said:


> That makes sense!
> 
> Lets compair doing a test only cycle at age 23 to murder.
> 
> No, you are an asset to this board! LOL


hey smartass, ever think that the effects of using at such an early age wont affect you until later on?


----------



## JKurz (Aug 3, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> hey smartass, ever think that the effects of using at such an early age wont affect you until later on?




I think that should be made up in the own mind of a grown adult.


Please guys, move on.  I'm sure there are plenty of 18-23 year old MEN, who you can go insult.

-smartass


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2009)

JKurz said:


> Please guys, move on.  I'm sure there are plenty of 18-23 year old MEN, who you can go insult.


 you're right but your much easier to fuck with-especially since you are a 200 lb, 30 year old imbecile.


----------



## JKurz (Aug 3, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> you're right but your much easier to fuck with-especially since you are a 200 lb, 30 year old imbecile.




Seeing on how you reply makes me think you are a 17 year old imbecile.

I would type an insulting reply, but since I really dont give a fuck, Ill move on.

regards,

-smartass


----------



## largepkg (Aug 3, 2009)

If you're only here to be a wise ass why bother? Be productive and give good sound advise or move on already!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2009)

I tried giving advice the first time I posted, but that answer was followed up by a host of interesting comments.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 3, 2009)

JKurz said:


> That makes sense!
> 
> Lets compair doing a test only cycle at age 23 to murder.
> 
> No, you are an asset to this board! LOL



I was simply giving an example of your logic! not comparing the two.

You are the only person in this thread that is encouraging drug usage to a arrogant 142 pound kid who has no clue on diet, training and steroids. 

This kid has been offered advise before and because he didnt like it he started throwing insults to people who were trying to help him and disragarded everything that was said and stated that he knew better than anyone here and noted that we all could only dream to be like him.

He also said that because he is a so called "hardgainer" than he cannot gain weight without drugs. It was explained to him numerous times, the basic principal of gaining weight with or without AAS. He simply said nobody can relate to his problem, so he is very lazy aswell as arrogant.

He then started to give advice to another newbie wanting to do a sust cycle telling him to disregard all the veterens advise on more frequent injections when using sust and said that only one or two injections a week were needed and argued till he was blue in the face, this was all based on his one and only cycle of sust which he had no business doing.

After all this, he then started a thread asking for advise. Sorry but I dont feel comfortable giving advise on AAS to someone like that, not just because he is a arrogant, lazy little twat, but because it will be of no benefit to him.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2009)

what he said...and the fact that he's an arrogant, lazy little twat cracked me up. Good one. You should get rep points for that.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 4, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> I don't feel comfortable telling a 23 year old guy who is *150 lbs*. how to start taking steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I said the same thing.

/V


----------



## largepkg (Aug 4, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I tried giving advice the first time I posted, but that answer was followed up by a host of interesting comments.



You have a solid mixture of good advise and wise ass remarks. You're more than welcome here!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2009)

So do the other 5000+ posts. It's all about uniformity baby!! Built calls me everyone's favorite pet asshole. I take my role here very seriously.


----------



## Aodha (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm actually 150, as of a few days ago at my doctors office. Seeing how I gained over 20 pounds and have kept 20 pounds from my first cycle, I think aas IS what my body needs to gain weight. I do eat 3500-4500 cal a day. I am a hardgainer without aas. So regardless of all your opinions if I'm too young or too small to run aas, I don't care about that. I want and need personal experienced advice on what to do, not just what I research and read. I'm not AAROGANT, I'm jumpy because of all you assholes spouting OPINIONS! that's not what I ask for, this thread was suppose to be about pct. 

So AGAIN, thanks for nothing you retards! And thanks jkurz and you others that see my point.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2009)

We might be assholes, but you lied your ass off when you said that you read and research. Google anything related to pct and you'll get a ton of answers. The reason why we arent giving your lazy ass any answers is because it's quite clear that you want someone to do it for you.


....Wait-you were originally 130 lbs?? Did I read that right? You sure you werent a chick?


----------



## Aodha (Aug 4, 2009)

haHa last time I checked.  And I did too dude, I'm tellin ya. I was gonna run nolva 40/40/40/20 originally with hcg three weeks prior. I just feel more comfortable with someone telling me something I'm already thinking of. 

Hah and I'm not a dud, I have a sense of humor and am laughing with you guys as I read your comments. I don't get my butt hurt or anything. The only time i get frustrated is when no one gives me advice.


----------



## Aodha (Aug 4, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I can safely preempt these knowledgeable folks and say you do not need steroids at your level, you need good food, and lots of it. At 150lbs you have a lot of natural growing to do, and your test levels are still pretty damned high at 23.



You see people automatically assume my diet is off or tell me I'm too young, which I'm not.  But you see I didn't ask any of that. And that's what's wrong with this forum. Don't assume, ask me what my diet is before you go telling me this and that.  I know my body, I was an early bloomer in jr high, but stopped growing soon after. So maturity wise, I know my muscles are well tuned and ready for gear. I wanted to run gear when I was 20 but made a personal choice to wait until now.


----------



## RoosterTX (Aug 4, 2009)

Aodha said:


> You see people automatically assume my diet is off or tell me I'm too young, which I'm not.  But you see I didn't ask any of that. And that's what's wrong with this forum. Don't assume, ask me what my diet is before you go telling me this and that.  I know my body, I was an early bloomer in jr high, but stopped growing soon after. So maturity wise, I know my muscles are well tuned and ready for gear. I wanted to run gear when I was 20 but made a personal choice to wait until now.



post some pics and end the debate

after all you could be big at 150 (assuming you're missing a leg or something)


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2009)

or 3'5"....and missing a leg. 

good point Rooster.


----------



## Aodha (Aug 4, 2009)

I've tried posting pics, my iPhone doesn't support the way this site uploads. I will as soon as I get to a computer.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 4, 2009)

Aodha said:


> I'm actually 150, as of a few days ago at my doctors office. Seeing how I gained over 20 pounds and have kept 20 pounds from my first cycle, I think aas IS what my body needs to gain weight. I do eat 3500-4500 cal a day. I am a hardgainer without aas. So regardless of all your opinions if I'm too young or too small to run aas, I don't care about that. I want and need personal experienced advice on what to do, not just what I research and read. I'm not AAROGANT, I'm jumpy because of all you assholes spouting OPINIONS! that's not what I ask for, this thread was suppose to be about pct.
> 
> So AGAIN, thanks for nothing you retards! And thanks jkurz and you others that see my point.



This post proves my point!

Can someone please close this thread so this lying, stubborn little creature can stop punishing us with his arrogance.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

Aodha said:


> You see people automatically assume my diet is off



If you weigh 150lbs, and you are eating 4500kcal of the right stuff every day like you say you are, and you are training right, you wouldn't need steroids to get to where you want to be.

Either you're lying about what you eat, you actually don't know what you eat and are over-estimating, your testosterone levels are ridiculously low for your age, or your training is so over the top all those calories are being used up and you're grossly overtraining.


Each one is easy to eliminate:

If you're lying - admit it.

If you don't know - go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and log your food.

If you think your test levels are low - get bloodwork done.

If your training sucks - we have a training section.


The fact is, at 150lbs - if everything is right about your diet and training like you say, you wouldn't need AAS to gain weight. This isn't a matter of opinion, this is fact.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 5, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Im tired of seeing lazy ass motherfuckers bitch about being deprived of their magic pill when other people have put solid work in to get where they are - with or without steroids.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

Gaz-when  grow up, I wanna be just like you.


----------



## Aodha (Aug 5, 2009)

Hahaha thank you shadowcam for proving MY point. U see I wish this thread would of been just a few comments long about PCT only, but noooooooo.... I think I'll do what gazhole said though. 
A lesson to LEARN for all you, when a guy asks a question, sure warn him of the risks, but answer the question respectfully. Isn't that what this forum is for? Or is it only for seasoned vets to pass on their wisdom....? U fools are so funny, "oh you must be lying..." haha it truly makes me think maybe you don't all know what you're talking about. I've told you the truth...period.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 5, 2009)

Aodha said:


> So AGAIN, thanks for nothing you *retards*! And thanks jkurz and you others that see my point.



That's riitard to you sonny!


----------



## largepkg (Aug 5, 2009)

Aodha said:


> Hahaha thank you shadowcam for proving MY point. U see I wish this thread would of been just a few comments long about PCT only, but noooooooo.... I think I'll do what gazhole said though.
> A lesson to LEARN for all you, when a guy asks a question, sure warn him of the risks, but answer the question respectfully. Isn't that what this forum is for? Or is it only for seasoned vets to pass on their wisdom....? U fools are so funny, "oh you must be lying..." haha it truly makes me think maybe you don't all know what you're talking about. I've told you the truth...period.



It's not about giving you a hard time. It's also not about spoon feeding the unwilling.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

Aodha said:


> A lesson to LEARN for all you, when a guy asks a question, sure warn him of the risks, but answer the question respectfully. Isn't that what this forum is for? Or is it only for seasoned vets to pass on their wisdom....? U fools are so funny, "oh you must be lying..." haha it truly makes me think maybe you don't all know what you're talking about. I've told you the truth...period.


You want me to be "nice"? 
Ok let me try....Hey fuck you-please. See? I can be nice regardless of what Gaz says.


----------



## JKurz (Aug 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> You want me to be "nice"?
> Ok let me try....Hey fuck you-please. See? I can be nice regardless of what Gaz says.





Anyone getting a headache?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

from  you, yes. Go along your gay ass way and rejoin bbing.com


----------



## JKurz (Aug 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> from  you, yes. Go along your gay ass way and rejoin bbing.com




 LOL, comical.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you. Keep racking those awesome and insightful posts.


----------



## mcveigh1 (Aug 10, 2009)

After reading this post all i can say is... MAN I MISSED YOU GUYS! 

I wish i could be 200lbs at 30, oh wait i'm 205 at 23, oh and I'm 5'8" shoot.

The BB.com comment was priceless, have you seen some redic trash they have on there...


----------



## JKurz (Aug 10, 2009)

mcveigh1 said:


> After reading this post all i can say is... MAN I MISSED YOU GUYS!
> 
> I wish i could be 200lbs at 30, oh wait i'm 205 at 23, oh and I'm 5'8" shoot.
> 
> The BB.com comment was priceless, have you seen some redic trash they have on there...





Oh wait, "Who gives a fuck" shoot!

LOL.... Keep'um coming ladies.


----------



## mcveigh1 (Aug 10, 2009)

apparently you do, enough to respond... 

Boy am i crushed... You got me...


----------

